# Upgrade zipper/enhancements on zippered HDVR2



## phantom4 (Jul 19, 2003)

I've been running a zippered HDVR2 with no problems for about a year. I noticed yesterday that /var got wiped about 3 weeks ago and I lost my cron and hacks (it looks like newer versions of the zipper/enchancements move stuff out of /var and symlink it). What's the easiest way to upgrade to the newest zipper/enhancements on my system since I have a fairly old version?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Just run the tweak_uninstall.sh script to remove your current hacks, then run tweak.sh afterwards to re-run the enhancement script and reinstall your hacks.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Var gets wiped occasionly due to the disk filling up.


----------



## phantom4 (Jul 19, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> Just run the tweak_uninstall.sh script to remove your current hacks, then run tweak.sh afterwards to re-run the enhancement script and reinstall your hacks.


I'm assuming you mean run the installed version of tweak_uninstall.sh, download the newest version, and then run tweak.sh.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The enhancement script does not install any hacks in /var just because it gets wiped periodically. It only installs symlinks in /var that point to the actual hacks in /enhancements/varhacks. After rebooting, the author file will recognize /var is missing and will run a script to restore the symlinks, and everything should work fine again. If it doesnt, you can run the symlink script manually. It's in /enhancements. Theres no need to uninstall/reinstall tweak.sh.


----------



## phantom4 (Jul 19, 2003)

rbautch said:


> The enhancement script does not install any hacks in /var just because it gets wiped periodically. It only installs symlinks in /var that point to the actual hacks in /enhancements/varhacks. After rebooting, the author file will recognize /var is missing and will run a script to restore the symlinks, and everything should work fine again. If it doesnt, you can run the symlink script manually. It's in /enhancements. Theres no need to uninstall/reinstall tweak.sh.


I have a fairly old version of the zipper/enhancements. It was before things were installed in /enhancements/varhacks and symlinked. I'd just like to get all of the new enchancements. I've been pretty lazy about upgrading since it's been working so well.


----------



## phantom4 (Jul 19, 2003)

It turned out my tweak.sh was from Oct. 2005. So I ran the old version of tweak-uninstall.sh, ftp'd over the newest tweak.sh, and then ran it. Worked like a champ. I ended up updating my other tivo as well.

I feel much better that my hacks are now out of /var.

Thanks


----------



## kevsu97 (Jan 7, 2007)

Having problem running The Enhancement script. While running tweak.sh, it creates enhancements dir, but then exits out because it cant find start.sh. Help

Solved. Somehow the rabautch files on the Zipper were 0 bytes. Noticed this redowndloaded Zipper, and pulled the good files over. Everythjing is a-okay


----------

